# dry paw pads?



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

This is probably just another case of cat owner paranoia/overprotectiveness, but I have to ask...

My kitties' paw pads look really dry to me... they're not cracked or anything, but they're whitish and flaky, you know, the way people skin looks when it's dry. Do you think it bothers them? Or is just like people dry skin?

I try to make sure they get enough water, but they won't drink from their bowl, only from the bathtub faucet, and we're at work all day and can't leave it running the whole time. 

Feel free to tell me I'm being an overly-concerned freak.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

It is possible for their paw pads to get dry. If you don't take care of it, they could possible start cracking and become very painful for your kitty.

The easiest way to take care of it is to buy some Bag Balm and rub it on her paw pads everyday. Bag Balm is used on horses, humans, dogs, cats, etc. with dry and cracked skin. It was originally formulated for horse hooves. 
It's inexpensive at grocery stores or pharmacies.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Is it possible that your cat could have been walking on hot surfaces such as a radiator? Its just that last summer one of my cats keep getting dry flaky pads, and it turned out it was from walking on hot tarmac.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumper gets really dry paw pads (to the extent that they actually flake, get weird yellowish 'scabs' of dead skin and crack). We have cream from the vets for him but he prefers dipping his feet in my moistuiser in the mornings! Now I have to buy stuff in tubes not tubs!


----------

